# SS 08.10.16 - Mahler "Das Lied Von Der Erde"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Gustav Mahler (1860 - 1911)*

Das Lied Von Der Erde (The Song Of The Earth)

1. Das Trinklied vom Jammer der Erde (The Drinking Song Of Earth's Sorrow)
2. Der Einsame im Herbst (The Solitary One In Autumn)
3. Von der Jugend (Youth)
4. Von der Schonheit (Beauty)
5. Der Trunkene im Fruhling (The Drunkard In Spring)
6. Der Abschied (The Farewell)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

The weekend is here so it's time for another Symphony. This weekend it's one of my favorites "Das Lied Von Der Erde". Some people debate on whether it's a Symphony or not but I believe it is and it also received a number of votes so here it is. I hope everyone will join in this weekend and listen to this masterpiece!

I'll be digging out my favorite recording which uses the Tenor & Baritone pairing:









Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic
Tenor: James King
Baritone: Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## Pugg

My very favourite just behind the Bernstein one:

​Ludwig/ Wunderlich/ Klemperer


----------



## Vinyl

This is relevant to my interests: 








I haven't listened to them all, but the Klemperer I know and love.


----------



## Guest

This is my favorite recording.


----------



## shadowdancer

I will join with the recording from my Living Stereo Box.
Rec 1959
Fritz Reiner & Chicago Symphohy Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues

Vinyl said:


> This is relevant to my interests:
> View attachment 89297
> 
> 
> I haven't listened to them all, but the Klemperer I know and love.


Well then, our Saturday Symphony is a perfect excuse to listen to one of the recordings you haven't heard yet


----------



## Vinyl

realdealblues said:


> Well then, our Saturday Symphony is a perfect excuse to listen to one of the recordings you haven't heard yet


Indeed. I'll post random thoughts on Sunday.


----------



## D Smith

I usually listen to either Bernstein or Reiner for Das Lied, so for variety this week I'll enjoy Ferrier/Walter, a classic recording. And I agree this is a symphony, and a beautiful one.


----------



## chesapeake bay

I'll listen to Sanderling and the Berlin Symphony Orchestra with Peter Schreier and Birgit Finnila


----------



## Barbebleu

I'll listen to the Kletzki, Fischer-Dieskau, Dickie version. My first DLVDE purchase and still a favourite.


----------



## clara s

now, this is difficult to choose, very difficult

because I have to decide first about the version...

mmmmm

rather delicate taste for today

so first choice chamber version

Ensemble Unique Oblique, with Philippe Herreweghe
B. Remmert alto and H. Blochwitz tenor

pure crystal beauty, although far from symphonic
yes I like it

and then only piano and Cyprien Katsaris
T. Moser tenor and B. Fassbaender mezzo

abstractive but perfect

on Monday I will listen to Klemperer, who is power


----------



## Guest

D Smith said:


> I usually listen to either Bernstein or Reiner for Das Lied, so for variety this week I'll enjoy Ferrier/Walter, a classic recording. And I agree this is a symphony, and a beautiful one.


Indeed a beautiful symphony and a good choice.It is strange that it was not popular in a poll recently.


----------



## Merl

Unfortunately, I've never liked DLVE so I'll play Walter's account of the First Symphony and sing some random German words over the top of it, occasionally. However, this may mean that every song has the words 'achtung', 'uber', 'alles', 'kindergarten', 'hexen' and 'sparadrap' in it (some of the German words I know). I might add some of Rammstein's German song titles in for good measure.


----------



## motoboy

I'm torn between Boulez and MTT with Hampson.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The only recording I have for now:









And I have never really taken time to listen to it - but now I will.


----------



## Haydn man

This is the version for me this week


----------



## Guest

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 89301
> 
> This is the version for me this week


This is the one that is missing in my collection.Must go after it.


----------



## Figleaf

I have been meaning to give this another go for a while. There's so much love for Mahler here from people whose opinions I respect that I (almost) feel guilty for throwing one of the Ferrier LP versions in the bin 20+ years ago. On youtube I found a version conducted by Kurt Sanderling with Peter Schreier (who recorded my favourite Schöne Müllerin so far) and a lady singer who is unknown to me - I'll listen to that.






I cast my eye down the discography on gustavmahler.net and noticed this Czech version, featuring the lovely voice of tenor Beno Blachut. Has anyone here heard it? (I'm anticipating the answer 'No', as most people seem to have a problem with 'wrong language' recordings, which is a shame IMO.)










http://gustavmahler.net.free.fr/daslied.html


----------



## Haydn man

Traverso said:


> This is the one that is missing in my collection.Must go after it.


You will not regret it


----------



## realdealblues

Figleaf said:


> I cast my eye down the discography on gustavmahler.net and noticed this Czech version, featuring the lovely voice of tenor Beno Blachut. Has anyone here heard it? (I'm anticipating the answer 'No', as most people seem to have a problem with 'wrong language' recordings, which is a shame IMO.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://gustavmahler.net.free.fr/daslied.html


I have never heard it. I don't necessarily mind "wrong language" recordings either so I'll have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Woodduck

Klemperer for me, with Fritz Wunderlich and Christa Ludwig. All unsurpassed.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am doing this one, which is the only one I have, and was purchased for the voice of Waltraud Meier before I even got into Mahler.


----------



## Barbebleu

SiegendesLicht said:


> The only recording I have for now:
> 
> View attachment 89300
> 
> 
> And I have never really taken time to listen to it - but now I will.


Drat, another one I have to get.


----------



## Barbebleu

Florestan said:


> I am doing this one, which is the only one I have, and was purchased for the voice of Waltraud Meier before I even got into Mahler.


And yet another one I'll need to get too!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Chuck the Boulez. There are quite simply far too many better recordings.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Woodduck said:


> Klemperer for me, with Fritz Wunderlich and Christa Ludwig. All unsurpassed.


That's probably the best IMO as well...



Although the Ferrier isn't far behind... and gains points on sentimental grounds.



Two others of real interest might include the live Krips recording with two male singers: Wunderlich and Fischer-Dieskau... a stunning performance all around.



Then there's the version scored for chamber orchestra by Schoenberg:


----------



## SixFootScowl

SiegendesLicht said:


> The only recording I have for now:
> 
> View attachment 89300
> 
> 
> And I have never really taken time to listen to it - but now I will.


Oh wow! A second recording with Meier. I may have to get a copy.


----------



## nightscape

Have a few, going with this one.

Oue/Minnesota w/DeYoung & Villars


----------



## hpowders

I love the two male voices performance of James King and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau with Leonard Bernstein conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. Terrific!


----------



## Mika

Woodduck said:


> Klemperer for me, with Fritz Wunderlich and Christa Ludwig. All unsurpassed.


My set also from the EMI Mahler Complete Works


----------



## chesapeake bay

Coincidentally Bernard Haitink is conducting the Berlin Philharmonic in Schubert's unfinished symphony and Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde with Christian Elsner Tenor, Christian Gerhaher Baritone. It begins in a few hours so there's still time to get your Digital ticket  https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/23442?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=DCH%20Newsletter%2007102016%20-%20EN&utm_content=DCH%20Newsletter%2007102016%20-%20EN+CID_11209726c80e8602d7856129882e639b&utm_source=Email%20Newsletter&utm_term=Read%20more


----------



## SixFootScowl

Did anybody post Ormandy's Das Lied von der Erde? It looks like a good one, very highly rated on Amazon.


----------



## Becca

I find Amazon ratings to be mostly meaningless as I know little or nothing about the biases of the people making the comments. Also the comments often tend to be skewed to the upper end as they come from people who spent money on the release and so have a vested interested in it and the very low ratings are often more to do with the shipping or physical package quality.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Mahler*: DLVDE, w. Baltsa/Konig/LPO/Tennstedt. Recorded at Abbey Road Studio 1, December 1982, August 1984. Recording Engineer: Michael Sheady.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Becca said:


> I find Amazon ratings to be mostly meaningless as I know little or nothing about the biases of the people making the comments. Also the comments often tend to be skewed to the upper end as they come from people who spent money on the release and so have a vested interested in it and the very low ratings are often more to do with the shipping or physical package quality.


True, the ratings have to be taken in context, but there are some reviewers who are pretty consistent and I will tend to look for certain reviewers and consider what they have to say. I don't think this one had any packaging/shipping comments.


----------



## JACE

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 89301
> 
> This is the version for me this week


Yes. This is the version that I'll be listening to as well. This CD goes with me to the proverbial desert island.

I may give Klemperer/Ludwig/Wunderlich a listen also.


----------



## Barbebleu

clara s said:


> now, this is difficult to choose, very difficult
> 
> because I have to decide first about the version...
> 
> mmmmm
> 
> rather delicate taste for today
> 
> so first choice chamber version
> 
> Ensemble Unique Oblique, with Philippe Herreweghe
> B. Remmert alto and H. Blochwitz tenor
> 
> pure crystal beauty, although far from symphonic
> yes I like it
> 
> and then only piano and Cyprien Katsaris
> T. Moser tenor and B. Fassbaender mezzo
> 
> abstractive but perfect
> 
> on Monday I will listen to Klemperer, who is power


Just downloaded this one.

Ensemble Unique Oblique, with Philippe Herreweghe
B. Remmert alto and H. Blochwitz tenor

Thanks Miss Schumann!!


----------



## Classical Music Fan

I also went with The Klemperer, Philharmonia, Ludwig and Wunderlich combo from my Mahler complete works EMI box.


----------



## bz3

The Klemperer for me as well. I didn't get this piece at first, then loved it for a period, and now I don't find myself listening to it very often once again. I always enjoy a listen, though it'll have to be tomorrow.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I listened to Das Lied von der Erde twice yesterday and regretted not having done it earlier and more often. When I frst listened to the Meier/Heppner recording a couple years ago, for some reason the music did not impress me very much - but now it did! If it was not for yesterday's Wagnerian evening at the cinema, I would have listened to it all day long, so beautiful I found it all of a sudden. And I liked the libretto too, with all that nature imagery - especially the last part "Der Abschied".

_Die liebe Erde allüberall
Blüht auf im Lenz und grünt aufs neu! 
Allüberall und ewig
Blauen licht die Fernen!
Ewig... ewig..._

The dear earth everywhere blossoms in spring and grows green
anew! Everywhere and forever blue is the horizon!
Forever ... Forever...

That "ewig... ewig..." does come up a lot in Romantic music, doesn't it?


----------



## hpowders

From the huge box set "The Mahler Broadcasts, 1948-1982"

Mahler Das Lied von der Erde (CD #8) Broadcast of January 18, 1948, Carnegie Hall:

Kathleen Ferrier, Set Svanholm.

New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter.

A priceless performance for the direct link to Mahler of Bruno Walter and of course, any opportunity to hear the great, short-lived Kathleen Ferrier.


----------



## clara s

Barbebleu said:


> Just downloaded this one.
> 
> Ensemble Unique Oblique, with Philippe Herreweghe
> B. Remmert alto and H. Blochwitz tenor
> 
> Thanks Miss Schumann!!


you're welcome monsieur bluebeard

did you like it?


----------



## hpowders

Barbebleu said:


> Just downloaded this one.
> 
> Ensemble Unique Oblique, with Philippe Herreweghe
> B. Remmert alto and H. Blochwitz tenor
> 
> Thanks *Miss Schumann!!*


How do you know her name isn't Clara Slominsky?


----------



## Barbebleu

hpowders said:


> How do you know her name isn't Clara Slominsky?


I took a shot!


----------



## Biwa

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Christianne Stotijn (mezzo-soprano)
Donald Litaker (tenor)
The Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra
Martin Sieghart (conductor)


----------



## Guest




----------



## StlukesguildOhio

It's been a little while since I've listened to this recording of _Das Lied von der Erde_… in spite of the fact that I would rank it as likely the finest version available. In part, this is due to the fact that I often turn to Kathleen Ferrier's recording with Bruno Walter, due to the tragic story behind that recording, which only furthers the profound emotional impact. But my God! Wunderlich! (and doesn't he have a tragic story as well?!) and Ludwig!… can you get a more emotive voice than hers? _Der Abscheid_ had the hair on the back of my neck standing on end.










I thought I'd follow this up with a more contemporary recording... knowing full well it would have much to live up to. As expected with Hänssler the sound quality is excellent... not that the first recording is a slouch in that department. Jerusalem is quite a singer... but Wunderlich is a real challenge to match. Cornelia Kallish is a fine singer... but Ludwig was great... one of the greatest. Still it is always worth while to hear alternative recordings... especially as I don't buy into the idea of a single "definitive" recording in most instances.


----------



## Pugg

Wow, this week choice did get much attention this time around.


----------



## Barbebleu

clara s said:


> you're welcome monsieur bluebeard
> 
> did you like it?


Listened to the first five parts last night and thought it was excellent. Abschied tonight if I get the chance but I must say I'm very impressed. The orchestration highlights parts of it in a very illuminating way. I will listen to it again with the original score and that should be even more revealing.


----------



## Barbebleu

clara s said:


> you're welcome monsieur bluebeard
> 
> did you like it?


I had some spare time this morning so I listened to the Abschied with the score. Very beautiful version I must say. The pared down instrumentation certainly reveals Mahler's exquisite orchestral work. The piano is not obtrusive at all although it did surprise me a little when I first heard it! Overall I have to say it is a version I am glad to have in my Das Lied collection, very well sung and played. Thanks again Clara S. for the recommendation.


----------



## clara s

Barbebleu said:


> I had some spare time this morning so I listened to the Abschied with the score. Very beautiful version I must say. The pared down instrumentation certainly reveals Mahler's exquisite orchestral work. The piano is not obtrusive at all although it did surprise me a little when I first heard it! Overall I have to say it is a version I am glad to have in my Das Lied collection, very well sung and played. Thanks again Clara S. for the recommendation.


Incomplete arrangement by Arnold Schoenberg.

It also gives me the essence of a full orchestra, although some people say it is too uniform in texture,
others find a lack of depth and a third group might protest that if Mahler wanted it that way, 
he would have orchestrated it so, by himself.

But I love the clarity of sound and the attraction it has to me


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> How do you know her name isn't Clara Slominsky?


how did you guess?

my great grandparent Andrei Slominsky and my great grandmother Annushka Slominsky
left the heavy dry Ukrainian steppe back in 1895
for a sunny mediterranean coast hahaha


----------



## realdealblues

Wow, thank you all for participating this weekend, we had a great turn out!! 

Remember, while this is the called the "Saturday Symphony" you are more than welcome to listen and post your feelings on this work until next weeks symphony is posted. Don't ever feel restricted to just Saturday. The whole idea is a kind of "book club" feel, hoping to inspire people here to listen to a work or a recording they've never heard or revisit a favorite and post their feelings on the work itself or the recording they chose.

All members are invited and welcome to participate in this listening club each week and I'd like to thank you all for your continued participation. Because of you the Saturday Symphony has now been going for 170 weeks!!!


----------



## Pugg

realdealblues said:


> Wow, thank you all for participating this weekend, we had a great turn out!!
> 
> Remember, while this is the called the "Saturday Symphony" you are more than welcome to listen and post your feelings on this work until next weeks symphony is posted. Don't ever feel restricted to just Saturday. The whole idea is a kind of "book club" feel, hoping to inspire people here to listen to a work or a recording they've never heard or revisit a favorite and post their feelings on the work itself or the recording they chose.
> 
> All members are invited and welcome to participate in this listening club each week and I'd like to thank you all for your continued participation. Because of you the Saturday Symphony has now been going for 170 weeks!!!


And we thank you for your consistency !


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> how did you guess?
> 
> my great grandparent Andrei Slominsky and my great grandmother Annushka Slominsky
> left the heavy dry Ukrainian steppe back in 1895
> for a sunny mediterranean coast hahaha


Yes! They were smart to leave Ukraine. Moving to the sunny mediterranean was a huge steppe forward!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I also went with the Schoenberg Chamber Orchestra arrangement:
*
Das Lied von der Erde* (Mahler, arr. Schoenberg)
Manchester Camerata, cond. Douglas Boyd [Avie, 2011]
Mezzo-soprano - Jane Irwin
Tenor - Peter Wedd,










I wouldn't say I preferred this version but it has some advantages in terms of transparency arising from the sparser textures and I would say that the chamber arrangement works well. But this is a pretty good performance of 'Das Lied' in its own right.

This is one of four versions I own - Walter, Haitink and Boulez being the others.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> Wow, this week choice did get much attention this time around.


It is a most exquisite piece indeed. The more I listen, the more I fall in love with it.

_O Schönheit! O ewigen Liebens - Lebenstrunkene Welt!_

O beauty! O world, forever drunk with love and life


----------



## hpowders

Barbebleu said:


> I took a shot!


:lol::lol::lol:

Yes you did, but you heard the story.....from Ukraine to shores of the Mediterranean....from bread basket to designer olive oil.


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> It is a most exquisite piece indeed. The more I listen, the more I fall in love with it.
> 
> _O Schönheit! O ewigen Liebens - Lebenstrunkene Welt!_
> 
> O beauty! O world, forever drunk with love and life


Indeed it is but that doesn't mean there are no others beautiful pieces out there.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> Indeed it is but that doesn't mean there are no others beautiful pieces out there.


There are plenty of other beautiful pieces out there.

OP, how about doing the Alpine Symphony as Saturday listening some day? Or does it not quite qualify as a symphony?


----------



## realdealblues

SiegendesLicht said:


> There are plenty of other beautiful pieces out there.
> 
> OP, how about doing the Alpine Symphony as Saturday listening some day? Or does it not quite qualify as a symphony?


What qualifies or not has been in a question a few times, but it has the name Symphony in the title so as far as I'm concerned it could be added to the list. I don't have my list of all the works that have received votes with me right now but I will consider that a vote for the work and if it's not already on my list I will add it. If it is already on the list it will be bumped up for receiving another vote. Thanks.


----------



## MarkW

Haven't heard more than 7 or 8 Das Lieds over the years, but never one that would force me to give up the Klemperer version. Sometimes things just go right. Klemperer not yet in his dotage. Wunderlich and Ludwig superb. At the time was Philharmonia's turn to be London's best orchestra. EMI engineers really knew how to record it (terrific sound and stereo separation, although probably close mic'd).


----------



## Pugg

MarkW said:


> Haven't heard more than 7 or 8 Das Lieds over the years, but never one that would force me to give up the Klemperer version. Sometimes things just go right. Klemperer not yet in his dotage. Wunderlich and Ludwig superb. At the time was Philharmonia's turn to be London's best orchestra. EMI engineers really knew how to record it (terrific sound and stereo separation, although probably close mic'd).


Hear hear.........................


----------



## waldvogel

I'll be lucky enough to see this performed this coming Friday in Detroit. If you want to watch and hear the Saturday concert, you can listen to it live at http://www.dso.org/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1 live on Saturday November 12th at 8 pm EST (-5 h GMT).

This performance will have Louis Langrée as a guest conductor, and Kelley O'Connor as mezzo-soprano. I am not familiar with either of these names, but the tenor will be Russell Thomas, who I have seen singing Schumann's Dichterliebe and Pollione in Bellini's Norma, and who is a superb talent.


----------



## Pugg

waldvogel said:


> I'll be lucky enough to see this performed this coming Friday in Detroit. If you want to watch and hear the Saturday concert, you can listen to it live at http://www.dso.org/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1 live on Saturday November 12th at 8 pm EST (-5 h GMT).
> 
> This performance will have Louis Langrée as a guest conductor, and Kelley O'Connor as mezzo-soprano. I am not familiar with either of these names, but the tenor will be Russell Thomas, who I have seen singing Schumann's Dichterliebe and Pollione in Bellini's Norma, and who is a superb talent.


Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Ralphus

I adore Baker/Kmentt/Kubelik (Audite).

Other favourites:

Schreier/Finnila/Sanderling (Berlin Classics)
Connoly/Spence/Nezet-Seguin (LPO Live)
Merriman/Haefliger/Jochum (DG)
Lipovsek/Heppner/Bertini (EMI/Warner)

and of course:

Ludwig/Wunderlich/Klemperer (EMI/Warner).


----------



## chalkpie

My new fav Das Lied is *Nezet-Seguin/London Phil (2013 LPO)*

Just fantastic in every way! Check it out.


----------



## MelodicOne

Hi all,

New here and truly enjoyed reading the personal recording preferences. What a wonderful piece this is! Have a personal preference for the Tenor, Baritone version although the recording I have is the Klemperer, which of course is wonderful in many ways. Came across this lovely live performance with Rattle/ LSO with Simon O'Neill, tenor, Christian Gerhaher, baritone.




Has anyone heard this? Well worth a listen!

Enjoy!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

So many great recordings. Here is my order of preference, beginning with the LIVE performance from Ferrier/Walter immediately after their 1952 taping. To me it is not only a shade more inspired but strangely better recorded with a touch more warmth and bloom.

​1. Kathleen Ferrier/Julius Patzak/Bruno Walter (live) (Tahra, Andromeda)
​2. Kathleen Ferrier/Julius Patzak/Bruno Walter (Decca)
​3. Kathleen Ferrier/Richard Lewis/Sir John Barbirolli (APR, Dutton)
4. ​Kersten Thorborg/Carl Martin Ohman/Carl Schuricht (Minerva)
​5. Kathleen Ferrier/Set Svanholm/Bruno Walter (Naxos, NYPO Mahler Broadcasts)
​6. Alfreda Hodgson/John Mitchinson/Jascha Horenstein (BBC)
​7. Janet Baker/Waldemar Kmentt/Rafael Kubelik (Audite)
8. Christa Ludwig/Fritz Wunderlich/Otto Klemperer (EMI)
9. ​Kersten Thorborg/Charles Kullmann/Bruno Walter (Dutton, Naxos)
10. Janet Baker/John Mitchinson/Raymond Leppard (BBC)
11. Maureen Forrester/Richard Lewis/Bruno Walter (Music & Arts)
​12. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Murray Dickie/Paul Kletzki (EMI)
13. Brigitte Fassbaender/Francisco Arraiza/Carlo Maria Giulini (Testament)
14. Brigitte Fassbaender/Francisco Arraiza/Carlo Maria Giulini (DG)
15. Nan Merriman/Ernt Haefliger/Eduard van Beinum (Philips)
16. Janet Baker/James King/Bernhard Haitink (Philips)
17. Nan Merriman/Ernt Haefliger/Eugen Jochum (DG)
18. Brigitte Fassbaender/Francisco Arraiza/Carlo Maria Giulini (Orfeo)
19. Nan Merriman/Fritz Wunderlich/Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt (Disques Refrain, BellaVoce)
20. Elena Nikolaidi/Set Svanholm/Bruno Walter (Music & Arts)
21. Maureen Forrester/Richard Lewis/Fritz Reiner (RCA)
​22. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/James King/Leonard Bernstein (Decca)
23. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Fritz Wunderlich/Josef Krips (DG)
24. Peter Schreier/Birgit Finila/Kurt Sanderling (Berlin Classics)
25. Mildred Miller/Ernt Haefliger/Bruno Walter (Sony)


----------



## perdido34

Baker, Lewis, Szell/Cleveland live
Forrester, Lewis, Reiner/CSO
Fischer-Dieskau, King, Bernstein/VPO


----------



## wkasimer

Brahmsianhorn said:


> So many great recordings. Here is my order of preference,


A great list - the only one that I'd want to add is Lipovsek/Heppner/Bertini (EMI). Lipovsek is something of an acquired taste, but Heppner is fabulous here (it's one of his best recordings, and vastly superior to his subsequent recording with Maazel), and the sonics are terrific (Suntory Hall in Tokyo seems to be a great recording venue).


----------

